# Sex on Salvia?



## Sr. Verde (Feb 25, 2010)

I was thinking about how fucking awesome that would be.

Any experienced or serious Salvia trippers ever try it?

I beginning to get a handle on controlling the themes of my trips


----------



## nad90 (Feb 25, 2010)

HAHA! good luck please share what ends up happeneing


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Feb 25, 2010)

It'd probably take me too long to get into the mind state to be able to, unless I just did a little. I tend to take huge rips and then black out, come to and remember nothing of real life for a minute, then am more aware and tripping. But then the salvia would ware off in only like 5 minutes tops. Always does for me. I've never eaten salvia though, just smoked. Maybe taking smaller hits and waiting a few minutes and keep fucking, smoke, fuck, back and fourth. Especially when tripping, or even rolling, makes me last so much longer it seems impossible with salvia.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 26, 2010)

Me and my homies rolled up a long ass joint and lined it with like 4-5 trips worth of salvia and just burned that shit and halfway through we realized that we were all trippin


I'm talking about fucking for like 10 minutes regular, and then trading off on small salvia rips, not enough to go out of reality but enough to be able to consciously control and then just go from there.


I think it would be super interesting to see sex from the salvia perspective


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Feb 26, 2010)

haha that reminded me one time where my friends and I put a shitload of salvia with chronic in a blunt. I was driving and realized when I hit it that it was salvia. Pulled over, we went into a forest, and like the first hits were the best but definitely the rest just keep us in a strange mind state. Still don't think it'd last long enough for sex. I don't know if you're the same, but it seems that when I'm tripping and having sex that it is so much harder to finish in a shorter time (under half an hour) generally its around an hour to two hours when I'm tripping or rolling. Great workout, really adds visuals when your pumping blood and feeling great and in "love". Even when I was thinking in my head (I don't think I can last 5 minutes, I'm so into it) it didn't matter, the drugs just wont allow a finish for a while for me. And I sometimes have a hard time lasting from 10-30 minutes sober. Once I get to that 10 minute point though I tend to go the full 20-30. That's sober.


----------



## four2zerOallday (Feb 26, 2010)

I think your dick would have to be inside a girl before you took a hit. I dont think there is any way I would be able to focus enough to insert my dong while salvia trippin.


----------



## greensister (Feb 26, 2010)

Sure you can have sex on salvia, if you are a two pump chump. 30 seconds after a big ass hit, im gone for the next few minutes. I cant see or hear anything except what i am halucinating then afterwards, im covered in nasty sweat and my head rings a bit.

Sex on salvia is about as practical as whacking off in front of your dad.


----------



## BlueNine (Feb 26, 2010)

I think something like this could only be achieved accidentally


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 26, 2010)

or just have her ride you while you tripp and when you come back to reality fuck the shit out of her

id be too afraid this cute girl would turn into a beast or something


----------



## BangBangNig (Feb 26, 2010)

four2zerOallday said:


> I think your dick would have to be inside a girl before you took a hit. I dont think there is any way I would be able to focus enough to insert my dong while salvia trippin.


Haha for sure. You would hace to be fucking at the time you hit it to even attempt sex lol.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 26, 2010)

I couldn't even comprehend the idea of getting laid while salivating on salvia... the sheer tenacity of the trip alone would veer you off into a whole different realm....

It's like saying, "HEY lets fuck on DMT"... WHY ruin the experience with sex?


----------



## shepj (Feb 26, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> I was thinking about how fucking awesome that would be.
> 
> Any experienced or serious Salvia trippers ever try it?
> 
> I beginning to get a handle on controlling the themes of my trips


I am a very experienced salvia tripper.. I would not try sex on it if you paid me! Good luck, if you pull it off you should seriously write how that shit goes!



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> It's like saying, "HEY lets fuck on DMT"... WHY ruin the experience with sex?


IMHO it goes both ways. Why take the focus off of the experience (and the potentially learning ability), and why take the passion out of sex? More is not always better.


----------



## MrBaker (Feb 26, 2010)

Considering the last time I smoked salvia I thought the room was trying to eat me, I'm pretty sure I'll keep my sex and salvia separate.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 27, 2010)

Someone would end up murdering one another while fucking during a SALVIA load!

The News line reads:

"Sex While Tripping- The New Fetish"


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 28, 2010)

shepj said:


> I am a very experienced salvia tripper.. I would not try sex on it if you paid me! Good luck, if you pull it off you should seriously write how that shit goes!
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO it goes both ways. Why take the focus off of the experience (and the potentially learning ability), and why take the passion out of sex? More is not always better.


Well I can always fuck again, and I can always hit salvia again, I don't believe that any experience in anything is wasted 



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Someone would end up murdering one another while fucking during a SALVIA load!
> 
> The News line reads:
> 
> "Sex While Tripping- The New Fetish"



hahahahaha oh man maybe, I usually can keep control of my body though, I always know in the back of my mind to just keep my hands and knees down... Sort of the way someone can focus away pain I can focus away movement, if that makes sense.


I just did like 4 salvia trips last night, I'm planning on getting extremely familiar with it before I try the title of this thread


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> Well I can always fuck again, and I can always hit salvia again, I don't believe that any experience in anything is wasted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To life and new experiences!

Cheers


----------



## Bauks (Feb 28, 2010)

Good Luck with that one ..I can barely stand the feeling of the huge amounts of sweat it produces....... it's like wearing a itchy wool sweater LoL.... Sex would be outta the question as there is a severe Break from Sensory Input Between the user and the world .....


----------



## Bauks (Feb 28, 2010)

Try starting out with sex with a good puff or 3 right in the middle of it and see where you wake up at lol .....


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Mar 1, 2010)

haha man i wouldnt even try it. You'd probably start thinking some alien trying to munch on you lol.


----------



## shepj (Mar 1, 2010)

lol 

*this will be the new erowid topic*

Bad Trip (while having sex on salvia)

All right everyone, so I decided to smoke salvia during my trip and have sex with my girlfriend. We started having sex and I decided I would take a few hits, I instantly started tripping! I thought I could see my dick going into a meat grinder and chopping my dick into tiny little pieces, I tried to push it away and ended up smashing my girlfriend in the face yelling "STOP GRINDING MY DICK YOU EVIL MEAT GRINDER!!!"

lol.. I wouldn't go for it dude.


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2010)

about as practical as tits on a snake.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 1, 2010)

shepj said:


> lol
> 
> *this will be the new erowid topic*
> 
> ...


This coming from SHEPJ! I would greatly advise against it....

For some reason I would of thought something like this scenario would occur


----------



## shepj (Mar 1, 2010)

lol I had to throw in my sickly humor.

Alright, I would definitely say there is a check list though!

1) Make sure she's comfortable with the idea
2) Smoke with her (like in her presence) to make sure you're comfortable with her (or people in general)
3) Start light, see if physical contact with one another is "ok" when tripping

etc.

I wouldn't just jump from trying saliva to sex, that's for sure. lol.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 1, 2010)

What a good preparation method... this should be taken into consideration!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 1, 2010)

shepj said:


> lol I had to throw in my sickly humor.
> 
> Alright, I would definitely say there is a check list though!
> 
> ...


yeah this was basically the idea my man

Id take a small rip and go at it then another small rip and before climax probably a larger hit


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 1, 2010)

I would be surprised if you actually climax... or even remember busting a load... when you come out of your stupor and have white stains on your thigh... then you could say you accomplished your little experiment!


----------



## joe weed smoker (Mar 2, 2010)

BangBangNig said:


> Haha for sure. You would hace to be fucking at the time you hit it to even attempt sex lol.


yeah, you would be too fucked up , plus how the fuck are u gonna hold ur breath 30 secs while fucking, lol


----------



## BlueNine (Mar 2, 2010)

Maybe try a "solo experiment" first...get your gf to sit (or anyone else who's ok with you tripping and wacking one out in their presence) just to make sure you don't rip your johnson off


----------



## greensister (Mar 2, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> or just have her ride you while you tripp and when you come back to reality fuck the shit out of her
> 
> id be too afraid this cute girl would turn into a beast or something


Date her long enough and shell turn into worse.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Mar 2, 2010)

greensister said:


> Date her long enough and shell turn into worse.


hahahahaha. Fucking hilarious


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 2, 2010)

You'd have one rad GF to actually go along with this freak of a deal experiment!


----------



## shepj (Mar 3, 2010)

BlueNine said:


> Maybe try a "solo experiment" first...get your gf to sit (or anyone else who's ok with you tripping and wacking one out in their presence) just to make sure you don't rip your johnson off


lmfao! hahah. It's so sad that all the suggestions potentially could be so true. lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 3, 2010)

shepj said:


> lmfao! hahah. It's so sad that all the suggestions potentially could be so true. lol


Your mind is your biggest clit


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 5, 2010)

Well it started happening like 15-20 mins after I did a fat rip, I was just kind of chillin on it though you dig?

Basically it was fucking in that afterglow, shit was definitely different, sex wasn't like sex usually is, more like enjoying the person I was with more than the parts assosciated...

Damn now that I try to think about it it's hard to remember (you know how salvia is)

I'd definitely venture further, it seems like something that if you put yourself in the right mindset it can really work, you really have to be into the other person though, to me it was like 90% emotional pleasure 10% physical pleasure


Now its someone elses turn


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> Well it started happening like 15-20 mins after I did a fat rip, I was just kind of chillin on it though you dig?
> 
> Basically it was fucking in that afterglow, shit was definitely different, sex wasn't like sex usually is, more like enjoying the person I was with more than the parts assosciated...
> 
> ...


Who else wants to get felted up on salvia


----------



## jntinker (Mar 16, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Who else wants to get felted up on salvia


I do! lol


----------



## weasels911 (Mar 16, 2012)

How about felt up by the divine goddess? I have always found our encounters somewhat sexual in nature. On low doses you feel her presence upon you like a soft breeze. Afterwards she gently leaves you with a pleasant tingling in the lips. I can't help but feel a little bit violated.


----------



## doooood (Mar 16, 2012)

sr. Verde said:


> i was thinking about how fucking awesome that would be.
> 
> Any experienced or serious salvia trippers ever try it?
> 
> I beginning to get a handle on controlling the themes of my trips


lol puhleeeeeeeze


----------



## jntinker (Mar 16, 2012)

weasels911 said:


> How about felt up by the divine goddess? I have always found our encounters somewhat sexual in nature. On low doses you feel her presence upon you like a soft breeze. Afterwards she gently leaves you with a pleasant tingling in the lips. I can't help but feel a little bit violated.


divine goddess what the heck? what do u mean?


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## jntinker (Apr 3, 2012)

omg so lame I tried to smoke some last weekend, i took like 4 hits and couldnt hold it in long enough(which is sad because i'm a swimmer) i felt absolutely nothing besides being a lil lightheaded from holding my breath, my bf started tripping tho and said it felt "better" but i didnt feel a thing...is the first time like the first time you smoke weed and you wont get high at all?


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2012)

It takes a few times for some people, you have not felt the total possible effect until you are totaly dislodged from your normal world.


----------



## jntinker (Apr 17, 2012)

ya, I tried it again, didnt get the full effect obviously but it was pretty interesting, it felt like there was a bbig magnet or gravitational pull behind me (which i thought was a little odd compared to the typical "melting" description) also could have been better if my bf HADN'T decided he wasnt going to do it with me this time so he basically was just staring at me the whole time and kept asking if i was ok which was a bit annoying lol made me feel super self conseous


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2012)

yeah your sitter needs to be quiet and stay in the background, and only physicaly interfere to prevent you hurting yourself.
You'll find you throw off a few more levels of normal everytime you try it. Actualy try it a few times in a row, it will blow your mind.


----------



## testtime (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes and no (old thread but it just popped up).

Sex on LSD (in my youth, age 16-1 was AWFUL. Really, the full body load combined with my insecurities made for a poor mind-set, and let's face it, combined with dripping visuals really isn'tthe best turn on.

30 years later, sex on shrooms, LSD, and yes, even DMT, with my wife who I love dearly, is some of the most incredible wonderful experiences I've ever had.

In the case of DMT, you really have to be active for a while, going at it, and then reach for a hit while active. If you time it right, it'll hit the exact moment you are orgasming.

And let me tell tell you, male orgasm on DMT is WAY PHYSICALLY DIFFERENT. Something happens that turns off the "limiter". I hit the FUCKING CEILING. For about 15 seconds. I was standing on the bed, streaming. My wife was amazed. She's a nurse.

This was NOT urine.

Note: I "woke" up from the DMT trip in that position. Standing. Spraying. I had started to take the hit during a peak moment of a blowjob. While I was lying down. 

Inside, in the trip, it was basically a female orgasm, at least that was what my wife said when I described it to her. She "trips" while orgasming. It took me about 30 minutes to mentally recover and integrate the experience.

The 2nd time it happened it probably pumped for about 30 seconds. It soaked into the bed and took serious towels to get out. And it was NOT urine.

So have fun.


----------



## jntinker (Apr 30, 2012)

ANC said:


> yeah your sitter needs to be quiet and stay in the background, and only physicaly interfere to prevent you hurting yourself.
> You'll find you throw off a few more levels of normal everytime you try it. Actualy try it a few times in a row, it will blow your mind.


lol "sitter"...but ya i tried it for a third time yesterday, (after getting up to blow smoke out the window) i sat down and was looking at my boyfriend, the room kind of changed around me into like a hallway also for some reason, the noises from the park outside got really loud. after i min i could see the room ok again, but a bunch of points all over the wall were melting, my boyfriend didnt realize i was actually tripping this time so figured hed finish having sex with me, and try to take a hit. it felt different but everything else around me was a bit hazy, he then attempted to take a hit (still having sex) while i was laying on my stomach with my face in the pillow staring at the bottomless hole that appeared behind my eyelids lol. anyways it totally didnt work cuz he was trying to hold his breath while he was still moving, so I guess youd need to practice holding your breath while having sex before you try a hit.

also this may sound like Im stupid and not doing it right but I still got high the last two time i did it:
for some reason after i take a hit and hold it in, when i go to blow the smoke out nothing visible comes out, anyone know why this is?


----------



## DoctorSmoke (Apr 30, 2012)

jntinker said:


> lol "sitter"...but ya i tried it for a third time yesterday, (after getting up to blow smoke out the window) i sat down and was looking at my boyfriend, the room kind of changed around me into like a hallway also for some reason, the noises from the park outside got really loud. after i min i could see the room ok again, but a bunch of points all over the wall were melting, my boyfriend didnt realize i was actually tripping this time so figured hed finish having sex with me, and try to take a hit. it felt different but everything else around me was a bit hazy, he then attempted to take a hit (still having sex) while i was laying on my stomach with my face in the pillow staring at the bottomless hole that appeared behind my eyelids lol. anyways it totally didnt work cuz he was trying to hold his breath while he was still moving, so I guess youd need to practice holding your breath while having sex before you try a hit.
> 
> also this may sound like Im stupid and not doing it right but I still got high the last two time i did it:
> for some reason after i take a hit and hold it in, when i go to blow the smoke out nothing visible comes out, anyone know why this is?


 well from my experience of smoking salvia 20-25 times u need to get it right the first hit or 2, no reloading, just straight inhale and hold 10 secs, then hit whatever is left. and there is no smoke when u exhale because ur lungs filtered the smoke after holding it in for so long. u really need to blast that bowl with a lighter. ill prob never smoke salvia again but sex would be so random, heaven or hell. ur gonna have to be rode if u trip on sally, cause u are gonna have no idea what anything is, its amnesia. get pinned down, hit the bowl and bam. tell us about it as i cant handle my tv on when i use to trip.


----------



## jntinker (May 1, 2012)

DoctorSmoke said:


> well from my experience of smoking salvia 20-25 times u need to get it right the first hit or 2, no reloading, just straight inhale and hold 10 secs, then hit whatever is left. and there is no smoke when u exhale because ur lungs filtered the smoke after holding it in for so long. u really need to blast that bowl with a lighter. ill prob never smoke salvia again but sex would be so random, heaven or hell. ur gonna have to be rode if u trip on sally, cause u are gonna have no idea what anything is, its amnesia. get pinned down, hit the bowl and bam. tell us about it as i cant handle my tv on when i use to trip.


I was only doing 10x and was holding it in for 30 secs, i was def out of it tho Iknow I was doing it right cuz my bf showed me how and he used to smoke weed all the time


----------



## weasels911 (May 1, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## jntinker (May 6, 2012)

weasels911 said:


> Pics?


sry I didnt take pics lol that would be strange, and i wasnt really doing anything just sitting/laying there staring at the wall so pics wouldnt really be that interesting...
fyi to everyone else salvia def much better without clothes i found it was too hot otherwise


----------



## Ringsixty (May 6, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I was thinking about how fucking awesome that would be.
> 
> Any experienced or serious Salvia trippers ever try it?
> 
> I beginning to get a handle on controlling the themes of my trips




Try it and let us know how it goes.

But, I don't think smoking some Salvia and Boning is going to be to cool. When you Couch locked and drooling.

I rather do some nice Sativa. Love sex on Sativa. Now that's AWESOME


----------



## jntinker (May 8, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> Try it and let us know how it goes.
> 
> But, I don't think smoking some Salvia and Boning is going to be to cool. When you Couch locked and drooling.
> 
> I rather do some nice Sativa. Love sex on Sativa. Now that's AWESOME


Idk about you but i dont drool while im tripping, if you are i suggest you dont have full control of your bodily functions... and if you read the rest of the thread you'd know that it only works certain ways, plus the point is to not do it when your hardcore tripping, the experience it supposed to be better because your nerves are more sensitive


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2012)

weasels911 said:


> Pics?


So not neccesarry, got the whole thing playing out in my mind with sexier stand-in models.


----------



## jntinker (May 13, 2012)

ANC said:


> So not neccesarry, got the whole thing playing out in my mind with sexier stand-in models.


What exactly do you mean by this?


----------



## weasels911 (May 13, 2012)

jntinker said:


> What exactly do you mean by this?


He's calling you ugly! 
I kid...

I think he's referring to something along the lines of this.
[video=youtube;b-KHCs4w5zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-KHCs4w5zs&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

While also showing off some sexy homegrown Sally D.


----------



## jntinker (May 18, 2012)

weasels911 said:


> He's calling you ugly!
> I kid...
> 
> I think he's referring to something along the lines of this.
> ...


whoa that video fucks with me sore eyes lol

So yesterday I was having a discussion about how funny it would be to see someone tripping try to go swing on a swing-set (obviously i was at the park lol)


----------



## smok3h (May 23, 2012)

Here's how I imagine sex on salvia. As I mount my partner and exhale the salvia smoke, I suddenly become aware of how the vagina of my lady friend is currently, rapidly expanding into a giant unzipped hole right in front of my eyes. Then I feel my body get squeezed into a little ball, and slowly, I fall into the abyss of her giant zipper vagina. Then, suddenly my consciousness slams back into me moments later, and I start to laugh uncontrollably. I don't think that sounds like much fun...... actually, on second thought, it sounds like an absolute blast.

And this is a bit off topic, but it relates to salvia and I feel like sharing. One of the absolute funniest things my friend ever said to me happened after we smoked salvia one time. We were at college at the time, and we regularly used to smoke out of my bong in my car in the big dorm parking lot. On this occasion we happened to have salvia. Both of us were experienced users at this time, but about 30 seconds after my friend took his second bong rip of salvia, he opened the door and stepped outside. Already falling into my own salvia world, I suddenly became startled when the car started to rattle. And then i heard them: distinct, clear footsteps, on the ceiling of the car above me. I then saw the legs of my friend through the windshield, as he continued walking forward onto the hood of the car, and then back onto the cement. Immediately after doing this he opened the door to the car and got back inside. I looked at him, awestruck, dumbfounded, out of my mind, and loudly asked him, "What the fuck did you just do?!" He looked at me as casually as possible and as deadly serious as possible and replied, "What, dude? People walk on their cars all the time."


----------



## jntinker (May 26, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Here's how I imagine sex on salvia. As I mount my partner and exhale the salvia smoke, I suddenly become aware of how the vagina of my lady friend is currently, rapidly expanding into a giant unzipped hole right in front of my eyes. Then I feel my body get squeezed into a little ball, and slowly, I fall into the abyss of her giant zipper vagina. Then, suddenly my consciousness slams back into me moments later, and I start to laugh uncontrollably. I don't think that sounds like much fun...... actually, on second thought, it sounds like an absolute blast.
> 
> And this is a bit off topic, but it relates to salvia and I feel like sharing. One of the absolute funniest things my friend ever said to me happened after we smoked salvia one time. We were at college at the time, and we regularly used to smoke out of my bong in my car in the big dorm parking lot. On this occasion we happened to have salvia. Both of us were experienced users at this time, but about 30 seconds after my friend took his second bong rip of salvia, he opened the door and stepped outside. Already falling into my own salvia world, I suddenly became startled when the car started to rattle. And then i heard them: distinct, clear footsteps, on the ceiling of the car above me. I then saw the legs of my friend through the windshield, as he continued walking forward onto the hood of the car, and then back onto the cement. Immediately after doing this he opened the door to the car and got back inside. I looked at him, awestruck, dumbfounded, out of my mind, and loudly asked him, "What the fuck did you just do?!" He looked at me as casually as possible and as deadly serious as possible and replied, "What, dude? People walk on their cars all the time."


um im pretty sure just because yyou came up with a scenario doesnt mean thats how it would turn out.... and i really dont wanna know how u came up with that sounds messed up


----------



## smok3h (May 28, 2012)

jntinker said:


> um im pretty sure just because yyou came up with a scenario doesnt mean thats how it would turn out.... and i really dont wanna know how u came up with that sounds messed up


um im pretty sure I never said that's exactly what would happen... I said, "here's how I imagine sex on salvia." I based that scenario off of the many highly intense salvia trips that I've had, and from reading your posts, you've yet to experience a trip like that. After you've seen reality unzip on salvia, get back to me.


----------



## realfakelifedeath (Feb 10, 2015)

And the unicorn enters....

ehh hemmm....

I'VE DONE SALVIA ON SEX...is how i like to say it.

I am female. My partner is a big fan of salvia and really wanted me to try it, and I really love sex, so I told him I would only do it while we were having the sexy times. I had done it twice prior and had little to no effects. We were already in the act of having sex when I took my hit of 20x and the fractals happened right away. The whole room fractalized except my partner's face until all of that went away and I was in what seemed like a palace and there were lots of entities that were all very happy that I was there exclaiming that I had finally returned. That's all I remember. It was such an amazingly pleasant experience. 

I did an 80x extract a few months later while he and I were just sitting in his room and had at the moment one of the most terrifying experiences of my reality and realized then how people must look at me when I say I've smoked salvia while having sex....but it is true and it was amazing for me.

...since y'all were wonderin...


----------



## DMTER (Feb 10, 2015)

IMHO its best to plug about 3grams of 50x salvia extract and invite about 7-8 people...no more then 9 I find the number 9 or anything higher and salvia dont get along...don't let any of the people know what your up to and just go the fuck to town...

Or you could use a drug that actually enhances the sexual experience eat some 2cb get weird on 5 grams of mushrooms or eat some paper I guess thats me on my psychedelic high horse but for real people salvia has next to nothing to offer and is just easily available the good things in life take a lil effort and that lil effort pays off in WOW and good family


----------



## MightyMike530 (Feb 10, 2015)

I dont think anyone is going to want to fuck with you when you got that stank salvia breath going on....

regardless, this sounds like a terrible idea.

Good day!


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Feb 10, 2015)

O how I miss salvia. Michigan and all.

I was once giving a broken nose while I was the "sitter". 
60x I take a huge rip. have some profound space traveling experience. Come down and now it's the te girls turn. We had just met. She hits and holds it. And before the exhale her eyes began darting horizontally rapidly. She lets out a blood curling scream and with every bit of strength her boney little fist connects with my face. She then runs THROUGH my bedroom door. Literally. And out the house. And ran away. I'm left very shocked and bleeding. I never saw her again. 

I was trying to get lucky that night. Obviously I shoulda busted out the Jose instead.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 11, 2015)

It was your breath...


----------



## vro (Feb 11, 2015)

i want to fuck your ass on salvia


----------



## Greenunity (Feb 12, 2015)

When I was on salvia I forgot where I was, who I was, who I was with, and that I had smoked salvia. The music that was on was also speaking to me.

I can't imagine even attempting to have sex in that state... Plus I think the trip would be significantly less by the time you actually came cause the duration is so short so it would be kinda pointless.

Salvia is so fucked lol


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 12, 2015)

vro said:


> i want to fuck your ass on salvia


Whole bunch of foul odors going on in this scenario...


----------

